# Coffee Grounds Filler



## ironman123 (Sep 5, 2018)

When using coffee grounds and epoxy as a filler, is there a ratio to go by or just play it by ear.


----------



## kweinert (Sep 5, 2018)

I've not used epoxy so I can't help there. The times I've used grounds I inserted them in the cavity and used CA for the 'stabilizing' fluid.

One hint - make really sure that they're dry. I know, I know - that goes without saying. But still, keep it in mind :)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks Ken. I will pack them pretty well then use thin CA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Likewise... Wife tried to give me used coffee grounds, but moisture was of concern. Told her I needed dry stuff. Same scenario, packed the crack full of grounds then loaded with CA. Depends on the void you're filling, but medium or thick may be necessary to keep it from running out.


----------



## Sprung (Sep 5, 2018)

One thing I've done with the coffee grounds as filler is to run through through the grinder and get them even finer - allows for even better fill in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2018)

I prefer the dust out of ROS. Sand the board and you have plenty of matching filler.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kweinert (Sep 6, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Likewise... Wife tried to give me used coffee grounds, but moisture was of concern. Told her I needed dry stuff. Same scenario, packed the crack full of grounds then loaded with CA. Depends on the void you're filling, but medium or thick may be necessary to keep it from running out.



The microwave is your friend :)

I also agree that sometimes running it through a grinder to make the filler finer can help, depending on the crack size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hadn't thought about that, thanks Ken! Could put it in the toaster oven in the shop to dry it down too.


----------



## kweinert (Sep 6, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Hadn't thought about that, thanks Ken! Could put it in the toaster oven in the shop to dry it down too.



Yep. When I need a stash I just take the grounds from the morning coffee, spread them out on a plate and dry them in the microwave. I then have a large sized Penzey's spice bottle that I keep them in as those seal up pretty good and won't absorb enough moisture for it to be a problem.



Mike1950 said:


> I prefer the dust out of ROS. Sand the board and you have plenty of matching filler.



For turnings that's sometimes not enough. I have a bowl that came from an ambrosia maple blank I got from here. When I was turning I discovered that it had an embedded branch that had rotted out. That was a fairly large hole to fill and the coffee grounds did the trick. It also depends on whether you're trying to hide or emphasis the 'defect'. Both ways work (and many others besides), it just depends on what you're trying to accomplish in the end.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

